# R15-300 10C1 Discussion / Issues



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have an R15-300 and received the 10C1 upgrade on Wednesday, 12/5. The remote is now on a 3-4 second delay when any button is pushed. I was on with a CSR last night and she timed it. Yes, I have replaced the batteries. It is also causing a lot of confusion as it marks every episode shown in SL with R)). Have to go into each one to see if it is really going to record. When doing a search for a SL, now can't "Delete" from the search screen.

Anyone else having problems with this software update?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

sandi916 said:


> I have an R15-300 and received the 10C1 upgrade on Wednesday, 12/5. The remote is now on a 3-4 second delay when any button is pushed. I was on with a CSR last night and she timed it. Yes, I have replaced the batteries. It is also causing a lot of confusion as it marks every episode shown in SL with R)). Have to go into each one to see if it is really going to record. When doing a search for a SL, now can't "Delete" from the search screen.
> 
> Anyone else having problems with this software update?


Have you tried a reset for the remote latency?

Yes the R)) bug is known and has been discussed.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes, have reset with the red button, no improvement.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sandi916 said:


> Yes, have reset with the red button, no improvement.


Why don't you try totally resetting the REMOTE (Hold MUTE and SELECT keys until green light flashes twice, release keys and enter 981)? Perhaps the programming in the remote got screwed up somehow. Of course, if you do this you will then have to program in the codes for your TV, etc. but before you do just try using the remote with your DVR and see if it works correctly.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you ThomasM--the remote is functioning properly now.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Everyone is having the R)) problem. I also noticed that delete was missing. That's a pain too.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a problem with my R15-300 on this software version this morning. It was locked up and would not turn on or respond to any remote commands or any press of the buttons on the front of the receiver. I unplugged it for a couple of seconds and plugged back in and seems to work now.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> I had a problem with my R15-300 on this software version this morning. It was locked up and would not turn on or respond to any remote commands or any press of the buttons on the front of the receiver. I unplugged it for a couple of seconds and plugged back in and seems to work now.


One of my R15-300s (the most used one) did exactly the same thing last night. Locked up solid while watching a recorded show. Would not respond to the remote or the front panel power button. Pushed the red reset button and all seems OK for now.

Interesting though... during boot up it has a new blue screen that I have never seen before... said "checking hard drive, do not power off or reset".


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> One of my R15-300s (the most used one) did exactly the same thing last night. Locked up solid while watching a recorded show. Would not respond to the remote or the front panel power button. Pushed the red reset button and all seems OK for now.
> 
> Interesting though... during boot up it has a new blue screen that I have never seen before... said "checking hard drive, do not power off or reset".


Mine said the same thing this morning. It must be something new they added.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

for some reason when I turn either one of My R15s on (they both are 300's with this software) it won't let me change channels by entering the number and hitting enter (the channel will not change) I have to hit either channel up or down first, then I can enter the numbers in to change channels.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> I had a problem with my R15-300 on this software version this morning. It was locked up and would not turn on or respond to any remote commands or any press of the buttons on the front of the receiver. I unplugged it for a couple of seconds and plugged back in and seems to work now.


Mine has done this a couple of times already since 11/29/07 . I've had to reset it each time, this is getting to be a pretty big pain. Is there any chance we get software to fix this issue?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

MKAM said:


> Mine has done this a couple of times already since 11/29/07 . I've had to reset it each time, this is getting to be a pretty big pain. Is there any chance we get software to fix this issue?


Hopefully since there are a couple of us reporting this and there seems to be some type of problem with this update. They will get some type of fix for it real soon.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am currently recording "Nighthawks" to my DVR. I tried to change the channel to watch the news and the message is telling me that I am recording "Nighthawks" do I want to stop the record. What is going on with this software update????


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

sandi916 said:


> I am currently recording "Nighthawks" to my DVR. I tried to change the channel to watch the news and the message is telling me that I am recording "Nighthawks" do I want to stop the record. What is going on with this software update????


I had that happen a few times (several versions back). Both tuners tested fine, but it would only allow me to use one.

Thinking back to one of ThomasM's post, I wonder if maybe it was "stuck" recording a showcase on the other tuner?


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I reset with red button and it is now working. Have never had this problem before. Maybe I was too quick to blame it on the update.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

One of my two R15-300's pulled the "I'm going to ignore you no matter what button you press on your remote or my front panel" trick last night. A reset (red button) woke it up but unfortunately it had just recorded two shows (CSI and Without a Trace) from my local CBS affiliate which was the channel it was tuned to.

If you've read my other posts about "recorded" shows still being in the LIVE BUFFER you know what happened to my 2 shows. Yup, BYE BYE!!  

And, of course the HISTORY log sez "not recorded" even though they were....for a while. So instead of crying I went in the other room and fired up my OTHER R15-300 and watched both shows. Poor Warrick!!

Just like computers, R15-300's need a backup. In my case, it's ANOTHER R15-300 set to record the same shows!! So far, at least ONE of the two has saved my favorite shows. And sometimes, even BOTH of them do! :nono2:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> One of my two R15-300's pulled the "I'm going to ignore you no matter what button you press on your remote or my front panel" trick last night. A reset (red button) woke it up but unfortunately it had just recorded two shows (CSI and Without a Trace) from my local CBS affiliate which was the channel it was tuned to.
> 
> If you've read my other posts about "recorded" shows still being in the LIVE BUFFER you know what happened to my 2 shows. Yup, BYE BYE!!
> 
> ...


Maybe you can understand my frustrations with the R15. Mine's locked up two or three times in the last three weeks. It shouldn't have done this when it was released, and it certainly shouldn't be doing it two years later. Yes, it's made progress, but it still has problems it shouldn't have had from day one. I'm sick of the "ship it now, fix it later" attitude. Just because computer software got away with it now nearly everyone thinks it's acceptable.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Hopefully since there are a couple of us reporting this and there seems to be some type of problem with this update. They will get some type of fix for it real soon.


Define "real soon" in directv jargon!! Is it like "we are sorry you are experiencing this problem." It seems that each time they try to fix a gitch, they mess up another functionally of the dvr that up to that point was working. Is this a way for the programmers to guarantee job security?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

sandi916 said:


> Define "real soon" in directv jargon!! Is it like "we are sorry you are experiencing this problem." It seems that each time they try to fix a gitch, they mess up another functionally of the dvr that up to that point was working. Is this a way for the programmers to guarantee job security?


:lol: No, I don't this it is a way to guarantee job security. I do know they are working on some updates on it as we talk. So, that what I mean by real soon.


----------



## JSLayton (Jul 23, 2007)

Is remote booking working for the R15-300??


----------



## steely (Nov 8, 2006)

I have 2 300's. had to reset 1 of them today by unplugging it because it was playing possum. dont know if was related to the new release. I also noticed when it reset what i thought was a new screen when it said about checking the hard drive. But the biggest pain I've noticed is when fast fowarding at speed 2 or above when you hit play it goes back like 30 sec. from where i hit it to play. very annoying


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

steely said:


> I have 2 300's. had to reset 1 of them today by unplugging it because it was playing possum. dont know if was related to the new release. I also noticed when it reset what i thought was a new screen when it said about checking the hard drive. But the biggest pain I've noticed is when fast fowarding at speed 2 or above when you hit play it goes back like 30 sec. from where i hit it to play. very annoying


The jumping back when the FF is at FF2 or above, is the FF autocorrect feature. It's designed to take into account that there is a delay of when you see the spot you want to stop FFing at and the time it takes to hit Play. This is a feature that those who used TiVO were used to.

It shouldn't jump back 30 seconds for FF2 though. It appears on my end that it jumps back about 6-10 seconds. I'm assuming this as before this feature was around, I would use the jump back button either once or twice (6-12 seconds) to return from FF2 and the autocorrect feature seems to be right on the mark now.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I did a reset everything and reformatted the HD, I hope now it takes more than two caller ID's.


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

When I use FF3, or especially FF4, I jump back to basically the same spot as where I started to FF. Is anyone else experiencing this, and is there a correction to it?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I had that happen a few times (several versions back). Both tuners tested fine, but it would only allow me to use one.
> 
> Thinking back to one of ThomasM's post, I wonder if maybe it was "stuck" recording a showcase on the other tuner?


Here's how you find what it's up to when the record light is on but you don't want to disturb anything.

Select MENU-SETTINGS-SETUP-RESET and then choose "reset receiver". Don't worry, you won't ACTUALLY reset it unless you enter three dashes. (DON'T!)

When the screen prompting you for the dashes appears, it will also tell you what it is recording and ask if you want to abort the recording. You can choose to abort the recording and STILL not reset it!! Early one morning, the record light was on but I had nothing scheduled to record. I wanted to know what it was doing and I discovered it was recording a FOOTBALL GAME on channel 1010 (the showcase channel) that would NEVER appear in my showcase listing because I don't subscribe to sports channels...but it was recording it anyway!! Needless to say, it got aborted.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

ThomasM;
If you've read my other posts about "recorded" shows still being in the LIVE BUFFER you know what happened to my 2 shows. Yup said:


> You know Thomas, you just made a light bulb go off in my head!! :grin: I had been doing the "thing not to be mentioned in this forum" on Fridays, right at 11:00 PM Pacifc Time. I had always just finished recording Numbers, and usually the tuner was on CBS when I did the reset and etc. When everything was back on-line, no Numbers. Now I know why!! Bufferitis Interruptus


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have this R15 in my office. So, most of the time I have it on an XM music channel and that is what it is left on when I turn it off. During the night it does some recordings. But, every morning now when I turn it on it says it is on the XM music channel I left it on and the screen has the background on it. But, the sound has the last channel it recorded from that night. It is doing this every night. I am almost positive it started on this software download.

To correct it I just need to go to a channel and go back and it is fine.

Oh! also I only have one tuner hooked up on this receiver.


----------



## crunchtime (Dec 20, 2006)

The FF auto correct on my 300 is working great! I hit play when i se the show come back on and it jumps back to the start everytime! It even worked on FF3 but it is to hard to see when the show starts sometimes. Bravo to Dtv for finally getting this right. Except for a screen freeze last night that was corrected by rewinding the buffer a little I have not had any problems with the new cut.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

crunchtime said:


> The FF auto correct on my 300 is working great! I hit play when i se the show come back on and it jumps back to the start everytime! It even worked on FF3 but it is to hard to see when the show starts sometimes. Bravo to Dtv for finally getting this right. Except for a screen freeze last night that was corrected by rewinding the buffer a little I have not had any problems with the new cut.


I totally agree, except my rewind is not working. It seems to jump further back in time, not forward to self correct. I noticed this because of what you mentioned with FF3. I kept going too far, not being able to see when the show started. So, even after hitting play, I was not at the beginning of the segment. I would hit rewind, usually at speed 1. That was too slow so I would go to Rew2 and then hit play when I saw the show begin. I would end up back in the commercial again. They need to fix this quick!


----------



## zztrainv2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone else like the ff autocorrect for 3&4 FF but dont want it on 2?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

zztrainv2 said:


> Anyone else like the ff autocorrect for 3&4 FF but dont want it on 2?


No, unless they have fixed it so that what you see on the screen while FFing is really where you end up when you hit play. It used be nowhere near where you thought you were. Now, 2 is the speed I use the most and it auto corrects perfectly! If I use speed 3, it flashes by too fast to hit play accurately. I usually have to rewind from FF3.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> No, unless they have fixed it so that what you see on the screen while FFing is really where you end up when you hit play. It used be nowhere near where you thought you were. Now, 2 is the speed I use the most and it auto corrects perfectly! If I use speed 3, it flashes by too fast to hit play accurately. I usually have to rewind from FF3.


I agree. FF2 works perfectly. If I watch super closely on FF3, I can sometimes get it. Not even a chance on FF4.

- Merg


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

A new issue arose last night. I taped back to back episodes of "Cane". After I watched the second episode, I let the DVR run to the end. Instead of it asking me if I wanted to delete, it looped back to the first episode again. I ff'd through both episodes and it started with the first again. Anyone else???


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

JSLayton said:


> Is remote booking working for the R15-300??


It's like that pasta sauce commercial: "It's in there!"

Unfortunately, the stove is broken. I.E. The network/web site isn't set up to offer the service yet.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> You know Thomas, you just made a light bulb go off in my head!! :grin: I had been doing the "thing not to be mentioned in this forum" on Fridays, right at 11:00 PM Pacifc Time. I had always just finished recording Numbers, and usually the tuner was on CBS when I did the reset and etc. When everything was back on-line, no Numbers. Now I know why!! Bufferitis Interruptus


HA HA yup!! You have experienced the infamous "not recorded" in the history log but you know it was scenario!! I'm so used to being zonked that the first thing I do when I turn on my R15(s) is change the channel so any possible recorded shows still in the LIVE BUFFER are transferred to "recorded status" before I do something dumb and delete them.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

zztrainv2 said:


> Anyone else like the ff autocorrect for 3&4 FF but dont want it on 2?


YES!

You must be a mind reader!!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

zztrainv2 said:


> Anyone else like the ff autocorrect for 3&4 FF but dont want it on 2?


FF3 is the best!, jumps back perfectly! Love the improvement.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

My biggest peeve with the update, shows are set to record, set to record in the guide, heck I go to the channel it shows record, I look at the front of the unit, no red light, nothing is recording!!! I may have to delete all my season passes and start fresh.......or wait for the next upgrade 

I just ordered the HR21...I hope it's not as bad as this one!!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Issue 1: Audio drop outs when using the live buffer.

I left the R15 on NY ch 2 all day. About ten minutes after half time of the Jets game I turned on the TV and hit 4X rewind. I watched the halftime show and then the second half of the game. During the course of the game watching my point in the buffer got closer to real time. The closer to real time I got the more audio drop outs I heard.

Issue 2: Pixilation when the other tuner began recording.

I set the R15 to record the 4pm Cowboys game while I was watching the Jets with the live buffer. Right at 4pm I saw some picture breakup. I rewound the buffer and it was in the recording.

P.S. Thanks D*, the R15 has really improved. Auto correct on FF is great!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The R15 can not skip from the first tick mark back to the start of the program.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> The R15 can not skip from the first tick mark back to the start of the program.


That may be by design so as not to duplicate the function of holding the repeat button for ~ 3 seconds.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> That may be by design so as not to duplicate the function of holding the repeat button for ~ 3 seconds.


It should still be there. The beginning and end of the show are still "tick marks" and should be treated as such. I think this is once again an oversight by the programmers and hopefully it will be corrected.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It should still be there. The beginning and end of the show are still "tick marks" and should be treated as such. I think this is once again an oversight by the programmers and hopefully it will be corrected.
> 
> - Merg


Been annoyed by that irksome "feature" of skip to tick. Reported it earlier.


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> One of my R15-300s (the most used one) did exactly the same thing last night. Locked up solid while watching a recorded show. Would not respond to the remote or the front panel power button. Pushed the red reset button and all seems OK for now.
> 
> Interesting though... during boot up it has a new blue screen that I have never seen before... said "checking hard drive, do not power off or reset".


I have a R15-500 and got this message 
See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113855


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

The "R))" bug in the 10C1 SW rev for the R15-300s has been very annoying but now, between Christmas and New Year's Eve, it's making me suicidal.

With all the repeats and marathons my SLs look like everything is going to be recorded and what do you know... some do record and some don't. Regardless of whether I intended to record or not.:grin:

I finally surrendered and deleted all my SLs to keep my sanity. After the first of the year I'll program then again and hope the DTV software engineers have pity on us and *take back the "R))" bug they gave the R15-300s for Christmas*.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> The "R))" bug in the 10C1 SW rev for the R15-300s has been very annoying but now, between Christmas and New Year's Eve, it's making me suicidal.
> 
> With all the repeats and marathons my SLs look like everything is going to be recorded and what do you know... some do record and some don't. Regardless of whether I intended to record or not.:grin:
> 
> I finally surrendered and deleted all my SLs to keep my sanity. After the first of the year I'll program then again and hope the DTV software engineers have pity on us and *take back the "R))" bug they gave the R15-300s for Christmas*.


If you delete a SL and then put it back, all of the matching shows in the program guide that meet the criteria are added. I would recommend this or just adding the shows manually. I do both. One show I record is started a minute early and I keep all episodes making it easier to delete/restore the SL once a week (it fixes TWO weeks in advance as that's how long the program guide is). Other shows are fine with the "one touch record defaults" so I just update the guide once a day when the newest day is added (two weeks in advance).


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> If you delete a SL and then put it back, all of the matching shows in the program guide that meet the criteria are added.


Yea, I know that. I'm hoping that DTV will correct the R)) problem before the "new" episodes of shows start up after the first of the year.

I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope. I hope.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Since the *R))* problem showed up I've had episodes record that shouldn't have and episodes not record that should have. I think it's more than misplaced icons.
> 
> *There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to which will happen* but since it is software that is causing the problem I'd think that it would at least be consistent.:grin:


After spending some time observing the effects of the self-generated *R))* flags it seems that the software is having problems recognizing new (unaired) episodes from repeats. Tonight, my R15 recorded CSI which was an old repeat episode that got a magic R)) from the SL but was not marked "repeat" in the guide description.

Perhaps the algorithm in the SL that looks for repeats was pooched in the last SW (R15 10C1) or perhaps a subtle change in the guide info is driving the algorithm nuts.

Whatever it is... please fix it


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> After spending some time observing the effects of the self-generated *R))* flags it seems that the software is having problems recognizing new (unaired) episodes from repeats. Tonight, my R15 recorded CSI which was an old repeat episode that got a magic R)) from the SL but was not marked "repeat" in the guide description.
> 
> Perhaps the algorithm in the SL that looks for repeats was pooched in the last SW (R15 10C1) or perhaps a subtle change in the guide info is driving the algorithm nuts.
> 
> Whatever it is... please fix it


It definitely doesn't like any UPDATES to the guide.

For example, there is a new show called "Street Patrol" on the CW or MY NETWORK TV I forget which. It looked kind of interesting, as I like "cops" and other police reality-type shows so I added it manually. It was set to premiere as a 60 minute show in the guide. But later, TMS must have figured out that it is actually a 30 MINUTE SHOW and they were going to premiere it by airing two episodes back-to-back. Guess what happened? The FIRST episode remained tagged with the "R" in the guide, the second one didn't. But NONE of the episodes remained in the TO DO list!!

I've even seen examples of where a show IS in the TO DO list (either manually or due to a series link) but then the network schedules a different EPISODE which then REMOVES it from the TO DO list (even if it's set to record ALL episodes-new and repeat)!! It really does follow a certain (wrong) pattern which the more I observe it misbehaving am getting to know. Too bad the software folks can't figure out the pattern and put it back on the right track.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> After spending some time observing the effects of the self-generated *R))* flags it seems that the software is having problems recognizing new (unaired) episodes from repeats. Tonight, my R15 recorded CSI which was an old repeat episode that got a magic R)) from the SL but was not marked "repeat" in the guide description.
> 
> Perhaps the algorithm in the SL that looks for repeats was pooched in the last SW (R15 10C1) or perhaps a subtle change in the guide info is driving the algorithm nuts.
> 
> Whatever it is... please fix it


Last night a repeat program that received a magic *R))* from a SL that was NOT in the "to do list" recorded.

Tis a puzzlement


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Last night a repeat program that received a magic *R))* from a SL that was NOT in the "to do list" recorded.
> 
> Tis a puzzlement


That might just be the First Run/Repeat problem. Although it's gotten much better, the R15 still doesn't correctly differentiate between them 100% of the time.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> That might just be the First Run/Repeat problem. Although it's gotten much better, the R15 still doesn't correctly differentiate between them 100% of the time.


Not sure but, it was working perfectly until 10C1 spooled for the R15-300s.

Now, everything gets flagged and you can't rely on anything being recorded whether it's in the "to do" list or not.

10C1 giveth this bug now it's time for DTV to taketh this bug away!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Not sure but, it was working perfectly until 10C1 spooled for the R15-300s.
> 
> Now, everything gets flagged and you can't rely on anything being recorded whether it's in the "to do" list or not.
> 
> 10C1 giveth this bug now it's time for DTV to taketh this bug away!


And, it's still in the last CE for the 500. I'm no programmer, but is it that hard to fix? Look at the code you just changed and find the problem.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Now, everything gets flagged and you can't rely on anything being recorded whether it's in the "to do" list or not.


*NOT TRUE!!* But you have to check the TO DO list the day the recording is scheduled. If it's present, it WILL be recorded. (Unless TMS modifies the timeslot your show is in with an update).

This is one of the few things that happen reliably in my experiences with the R15-300. All lists are subject to erroneous info EXCEPT the TO DO list. But you have to check it often.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> *NOT TRUE!!* But you have to check the TO DO list the day the recording is scheduled. If it's present, it WILL be recorded. (Unless TMS modifies the timeslot your show is in with an update).
> 
> This is one of the few things that happen reliably in my experiences with the R15-300. All lists are subject to erroneous info EXCEPT the TO DO list. But you have to check it often.


Sorry ThomasM, *YES TRUE!!*

Since 10C1 spooled I have had programs record that got the magic *R))* flag from a SL that were NOT in the TO DO list AND I have had programs NOT RECORD that got the magic *R))* flag from a SL that WERE in the TO DO list and that has happened on both my R15-300s.

And, BTW... I check the TO DO list prior to every recording executing unless I'm sleeping or out of the house. That's how I know when a program doesn't or does record rather than being surprised later when I go to watch it.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Which defeats the purpose of having an DVR. I called CSR last night to try and get a headsup as to when this "glitch" would be fixed. I called the second tier #. The CSR said that she has an R15-300 and doesn't have the problem with the R)) but she will make a note of it and escalete it to her supervisor. How far into denial are these people? BTW, she did suggest a reformat, and reset to factory defaults and was sure that would clear up the problem. DAAAAA!


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

sandi916 said:


> Which defeats the purpose of having an DVR. I called CSR last night to try and get a headsup as to when this "glitch" would be fixed. I called the second tier #. The CSR said that she has an R15-300 and doesn't have the problem with the R))  but she will make a note of it and escalete it to her supervisor. How far into denial are these people? BTW, she did suggest a reformat, and reset to factory defaults and was sure that would clear up the problem. DAAAAA!


Holy...my g...you're kiddng..
OK, since we can't use bad langauge here:
Oh my, how odd and disturbing to hear that DTV tech has NEVER heard of the R)) problem they just spoon fed us. What a shame it seems not a soul is worried about it and is trying to do some goodness for their customers. I wish them well and no harm.

FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

More likely that it's just a clueless CSR. We've had many reports of CSR's that had no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> More likely that it's just a clueless CSR. We've had many reports of CSR's that had no idea what they're talking about.


I would probably second that. She apparently has an R15-300, but doesn't use it for Series Lists, otherwise she would have noticed the issue.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I would probably second that. She apparently has an R15-300, but doesn't use it for Series Lists, otherwise she would have noticed the issue.
> 
> - Merg


Maybe all she uses "series link" for is to record her soap opera once a day and those programs are so stupid you wouldn't even notice a few missing episodes.


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

Have seen weird issues like you folks. I've also got a box that is now very slow to respond to commands (as if the old days of the R15 have returned). No zippy performance any more. Had to RBR a few times which has no effect on performance.

One issue that has come up that's annoying. At some point, someone watches a show that has copy protection enabled. Dunno what as we only have the original Total Choice package, but anyway, something is copy protected. The problem is, that flag, once set, never gets cleared. A reboot doesn't clear it. Nothing other than a RBR resets it - and only once it's partway through the bootup process, right around when the screen flashes and the checking hard disk message comes onscreen.

This is very annoying as we are trying to dump a bunch of kids shows to a DVD recorder and we can only do one here and there (while the dvr is also being used normally during the day) before this issue pops up.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

babzog said:


> Have seen weird issues like you folks. I've also got a box that is now very slow to respond to commands (as if the old days of the R15 have returned). No zippy performance any more. Had to RBR a few times which has no effect on performance.


The good news is that a reformat tends to improve the sluggishness. The bad news is you lose everything.



babzog said:


> One issue that has come up that's annoying. At some point, someone watches a show that has copy protection enabled. Dunno what as we only have the original Total Choice package, but anyway, something is copy protected. The problem is, that flag, once set, never gets cleared. A reboot doesn't clear it. Nothing other than a RBR resets it - and only once it's partway through the bootup process, right around when the screen flashes and the checking hard disk message comes onscreen.
> 
> This is very annoying as we are trying to dump a bunch of kids shows to a DVD recorder and we can only do one here and there (while the dvr is also being used normally during the day) before this issue pops up.


I've never experienced this, but I've seen it posted a couple times. The fix was a reset. You're the first I've seen that reports that it repeats itself with any frequency. While kind of drastic, maybe you should consider the reformat.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I listen to XM on this receiver alot. About an hour or two after the screen saver kicks on it will loose sound. The only way to get sound back is to hit any button on the remote to get it out of the screen saver mode.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My DVR did not record NCIS last night. It was a new episode and my unit has it set as a SL to record new episodes. It was not in the history at all. I forgot to check my "To Do List", but I should not have to do that for every show. It has never missed any recordings before.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> My DVR did not record NCIS last night. It was a new episode and my unit has it set as a SL to record new episodes. It was not in the history at all. I forgot to check my "To Do List", but I should not have to do that for every show. It has never missed any recordings before.


I thought the same thing but my Tvo's didn't catch it either. When I looked at the description I think it really was a repeat even though it showed a 2008 episode. I don't know where it gets it's new/repeat information from but in this case I believe it worked.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

Since 10C1 the SL have become unreliable. I check my TO DO LIST often to make sure my shows are being recorded. Since the R)) is next to everything in the SL, you have to check the TO DO LIST which is time consuming. Thought the DVR was supposed to save time and make life more convenient!!! WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THIS BUG?????


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

My R15-300 missed a SL for Celebrity Apprentice tonight. I had to add it manually.
This is the first one in a while. I also wish they would get rid of the R)) problem. It came in the last release. How hard can it be?


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> My DVR did not record NCIS last night. It was a new episode and my unit has it set as a SL to record new episodes. It was not in the history at all. I forgot to check my "To Do List", but I should not have to do that for every show. It has never missed any recordings before.


There was an alert for this on the TiVo Community Season Pass alerts.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

cawall said:


> There was an alert for this on the TiVo Community Season Pass alerts.


I don't know what that means? What kind of alert? What is the Tivo Community?

It was a new episode. It was the last new episode until the writer's strike is resovled. It was an episode that was supposed to play in December 2007, but was delayed until this week.


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> for some reason when I turn either one of My R15s on (they both are 300's with this software) it won't let me change channels by entering the number and hitting enter (the channel will not change) I have to hit either channel up or down first, then I can enter the numbers in to change channels.


I know it's kinda late, but I have this problem too. Entering channel number or selecting from guide, it won't change. But if I hit up/down buttons then it lets me. It doesn't happen all the time, but seems to be worse after it's recorded something.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I don't know what that means? What kind of alert? What is the Tivo Community?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=380230


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

cawall;1398765
[URL said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=380230[/URL]


That was cool!! Thanks. It even made more clear why the DVR's did not record. Except that some people's did, like Thomas!! :nono2:


----------



## jiminames (Jan 18, 2008)

Since the new software on my R15 - (I will get the Mfr later - not at home now) I can not jump to bookmarks by holding the FF button. IT just "doinks" like ir dows when an invalid button id pushed. I have to go into the menus and choose bookmarks to jup to them. What a Pain. Anyone else having this problem?
I new at this so if I did not post correctly tell me.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jiminames said:


> Since the new software on my R15 - (I will get the Mfr later - not at home now) I can not jump to bookmarks by holding the FF button. IT just "doinks" like ir dows when an invalid button id pushed. I have to go into the menus and choose bookmarks to jup to them. What a Pain. Anyone else having this problem?
> I new at this so if I did not post correctly tell me.


I don't think you could ever jump to bookmarks by holding FF. Do you mean skip to tick? If so, that still works on my 500. Try a reset and see if that corrects it.


----------



## Tgrim1 (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm...here we go again.

Amazing Race season finale shows up in the guide with a R))...of course, because every SL does since this release....but *DOES NOT* show up in the todo list.

I'd expect this in a CE release, not a national one. I thought that was what the CE's were for, to work out bugs before going national. Is it the other way around now?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I don't think you could ever jump to bookmarks by holding FF.


I have been able to jump to bookmarks on both my R15-300 for quite a while.

While viewing the recording hit _pause_, then hit _FF_ (fast forward) or _FR_ (fast rewind) and it will jump to bookmark every time.

EDIT: you have to hold down the FF or FR keys to jump to bookmark. A quick key press and release is "frame by frame"


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> While viewing the recording hit _pause_, then hit _FF_ (fast forward) or _FR_ (fast rewind) and it will jump to bookmark every time.


Hmm....that's always performed a frame advance/reverse for me.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Hmm....that's always performed a frame advance/reverse for me.


If you just hit the FF or FR quickly and release it's a frame by frame BUT, if you hold down the FF or FR it will jump to bookmark... if you have inserted bookmarks.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> If you just hit the FF or FR quickly and release it's a frame by frame BUT, if you hold down the FF or FR it will jump to bookmark... if you have inserted bookmarks.


Ahhh. You said hit FF/FR, not hold.
Obviously, that's what jiminames was talking about, and it has been replaced by skip to tick.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

qwerty said:


> Ahhh. You said hit FF/FR, not hold.
> Obviously, that's what jiminames was talking about, and it has been replaced by skip to tick.


If there are no bookmarks then it IS "skip to tick" and if there ARE bookmarks it is "jump to bookmark". That's how I recall my two R15-300s are working.

I reread jiminames post and he never mentioned hitting the "pause" first. That may be his problem. If he doesn't pause first then it bongs an error.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> If there are no bookmarks then it IS "skip to tick" and if there ARE bookmarks it is "jump to bookmark". That's how I recall my two R15-300s are working.
> 
> I reread jiminames post and he never mentioned hitting the "pause" first. That may be his problem. If he doesn't pause first then it bongs an error.


I just tried on my 500 (with latest CE) and it does both. It goes to whatever's first, bookmark or tick. It's as if the ticks were bookmarks. Maybe that's what they did to create skip to tick. Coded the ticks as bookmarks.


----------



## jiminames (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks to all that replied. Some new information and clarification. R15-500 release 0x1184 on 1/16
I was not pressing pause first and will try that. I am talking about predding and holding the ff key, not just a press and release.
I forced a download this morning with no difference in performance. The wierd thing I discovered this morning is that pressing and holding ff jumps to both ticks and bookmarks, whichever is first on SOME of my recordings, but not on others. Still trying to figure out if there is a pattern like recording date or something. Will research more tomorrow moning.


----------

